# WAURIKA RATTLESNAKE ROUND-UP 2012



## seamus7227 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, its that time of the year again, for the annual Waurika rattlesnake round up (April 13,14,15). Me and Don Ward (its_virgil) are gonna head out there on saturday and im sure we wont come back empty handed!





I finally have my snake tongs and snake proof chaps, so who knows what will happen out there!





Waurika Rattlesnake roundup video


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 12, 2012)

Did you end up getting some boots? Whatever you do, don't stand next to Don wearing all that. You'll look ridiculous when he's catching them barehanded in shorts and flip flops.:tongue:


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 12, 2012)

The only nice thing I can think of, YOU'RE NUTS!

Have fun  I hope those chaps go up nice and high!


----------



## wolftat (Apr 12, 2012)

MMMMMM deeep fried rattle snake.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Been chasing and catching the nasty buggers on and off all my life and there is nothing like it that even comes close for a rush!!!!!!!!

And YES I'm a little crazy and old and slower than I used to was ,so I don't do it so much anymore except every chance I get !


----------



## renowb (Apr 12, 2012)

I think I will buy my blanks already made, thank you!:biggrin:


----------



## longbeard (Apr 12, 2012)

use to turkey hunt in OK, they had a snake round up in thier little town, tried the deep fried thing, spit it back out, my wife and daughter liked it though, the only thing i didnt like was the thought of alllllll the snakes this guy had in his building where we stayed, 2 things i cant stand, snakes and spiders, unless they are DEAD!
you have to be crazy to chase them things.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 12, 2012)

i think Joe(shadetree_1) summed it up pretty good earlier by saying that it is a rush! Now keep in mind, i still have my guard up, but it is really exhilarating.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 12, 2012)

I've got this picture in my head of you wearing snake-proof chaps. I just hope they don't sneak up on you from behind!


----------



## bitshird (Apr 12, 2012)

We went to that Waurika thing about 1996 just before we moved here to Ten uh sea.
They had some huge snakes there, lots of nice souvenirs. You guys is nutz!!!! Ain't no way I'm going to play with Rattlers! Copperheads are bad enough, Rattle Snakes can make you Dead!! and Copperheads are prettier and not as deadly, but hardly any left around here.
Y'all have fun...


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 12, 2012)

Shorts and flip flops will be my attire for the trip. And, yes, snatching them up bare handed right off the rack in the butcher room.....skins, that is. I'll not be hunting...just purchasiing skins. Also, can't make myself eat rattlesnake meat.:biggrin:
Do a god turn daily!
Don



D.Oliver said:


> Did you end up getting some boots? Whatever you do, don't stand next to Don wearing all that. You'll look ridiculous when he's catching them barehanded in shorts and flip flops.:tongue:


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 12, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> Also, can't make myself eat rattlesnake meat.:biggrin:
> Do a god turn daily!
> Don



gees, senior citizens these days, you cant get um to do anything:biggrin:


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 13, 2012)

GOOD LUCK AND STAY SAFE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 13, 2012)

Woodlvr said:


> GOOD LUCK AND STAY SAFE!!!!!!!!!


 
thanks Mike, we'll do!


----------



## phillywood (Apr 13, 2012)

Seamus, I amhoping you're catching them by the tail? good luck and be safe buddy and wehn you catch them, then I'll talk to you about some skin blanks.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 13, 2012)

phillywood said:


> Seamus, I amhoping you're catching them by the tail? good luck and be safe buddy and wehn you catch them, then I'll talk to you about some skin blanks.


 I don't know much about catching snakes but I do know you catch them just behind the head so they can't bite you!  The tail can fling around as much as it wants too ... it won't kill you.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 13, 2012)

phillywood said:


> Seamus, I amhoping you're catching them by the tail? good luck and be safe buddy and wehn you catch them, then I'll talk to you about some skin blanks.


 


Andrew_K99 said:


> phillywood said:
> 
> 
> > Seamus, I amhoping you're catching them by the tail? good luck and be safe buddy and wehn you catch them, then I'll talk to you about some skin blanks.
> ...


 
As much as i would like to get crazy and wrangle some snakes, I may just enjoy the festivities and get some fresh skinz from the butchers!


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 13, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> I finally have my snake tongs and snake proof chaps, so who knows what will happen out there!


 



If all you're doing is buying from the butcher, why the need for the snake tongs and chaps? Them butchers must be pretty ornery!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 13, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> Well, its that time of the year again, for the annual Waurika rattlesnake round up (April 13,14,15). Me and Don Ward (its_virgil) are gonna head out there on saturday and im sure we wont come back empty handed!
> 
> I finally have my snake tongs and snake proof chaps, so who knows what will happen out there!
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=waur...w=212&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0,i:78



I knw what would happen if I were out there... first time one of those buggers buzzed at me... I would have to leave the area to fix my pants and the area would not be pleasant to be in.


----------



## el_d (Apr 13, 2012)

Woah man,

I had to re-read that, glancing at that post I read that you were wearing a snake thong and chaps.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 13, 2012)

el_d said:


> Woah man,
> 
> I had to re-read that, glancing at that post I read that you were wearing a snake thong and chaps.



ROFLMAO now thats funny!:biggrin:


----------



## MarkHix (Apr 13, 2012)

After watching the weather just now, you guys might add hard hats.  Be safe.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 13, 2012)

MarkHix said:


> After watching the weather just now, you guys might add hard hats.  Be safe.



Yeah i hope that isnt a bad sign with all this weather


----------



## Toni (Apr 13, 2012)

Best of luck to you both!! Be safe!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, me and Don made it back safely! With no emergency room visits, lol. That town has no cell phone reception or I would have posted pictures sooner.






Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 14, 2012)

I had to return home without Seamus. The last time I saw him he had on his snake proof boots and chaps with  snake tongs in both hands hollering "show me the snakes! Show me the snakes!":biggrin::biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 15, 2012)

here are some more pictures of the festivities!


----------



## qballizhere (Apr 15, 2012)

I can see there are a few nice skins. Looks like a good trip.


----------

